# MECA January 29th show in Tucson!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

This show is the that replaces the postponed MESA show. The show is being held at Hooters Tucson at 6335 E. Tanque Verde Rd., Tucson AZ 85715. 

Please contact Dave Ritter @ (520) 245-2528 or [email protected] for event questions, comments, or MECA related details. 

Please ask about entry fee and Hooters food and merchandise specials for MECA members.

Here is the link to the flyer shown on the MECA website:
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/1-29-11AZ.pdf

There is an error on this flyer - *Pre-registration for SQL is mandatory!*

Show N Shine pre-registration is encouraged so that we can display vehicles of similar type with one another, and so we can accomodate in car clubs who wish to display.

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

